# Progress bar using JpGraph



## whoopy_whale (Aug 9, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me how to create a progress bar using Jpgraph in my php pages?


----------



## slugger (Aug 9, 2007)

u mite wan2 check out this, which will alow u to use it in ur scripts

*Event-based Progress Bar*

but watver lil' i read just now abt Jpgraph, it is 4 creating graphs, so progress bar.....??

u also mite wan2 have a look @ this

*PHProgress Bar*


----------



## whoopy_whale (Aug 10, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> but watver lil' i read just now abt Jpgraph, it is 4 creating graphs, so progress bar.....??



Thanx for the help...

It's true that Jpgraph is used to generate graphs...Creating bar graphs is just one feature of this package.I was just thinking to create a horizontal bar graph and use it as a progress meter  

What I really want is a way to graphically depict the total number of questions and the percentage of questions which the user has attempted...

Again thanx for ur help...


----------

